

Handling 100,000 pins on an iOS map at 60fps - Ecco
http://applidium.com/en/news/free_those_pins/

======
aw3c2
Totally misleading headline. This is using clustering so there are not 100000
pins displayed but low numbers of them. I don't mean to belittle the speed of
the clustering algorithms (I have no idea) but I expected something much
different.

~~~
Ecco
Well, 100'000 pins displayed simultaneously on a map wouldn't be very
readable, would it? Out of curiosity, what did you expect?

~~~
shock-value
Yeah I was initially thinking of something like desktop Google Maps where if
you search "food manhattan" you get hundreds of clickable points. Obviously as
you said that wouldn't scale (in a user experience sense) to hundreds of
thousands though!

------
phil
For another approach to this problem, see the Urbanspoon iPad app. It shows
every restaurant in a city, drawing them as dots in a map overlay then
swapping for pins when you zoom in enough that a manageable number would be
shown.

This doesn't deal with clustering, of course. It's a different UI solution.

------
julien_c
Which specific dataset from Paris' Open data are you mapping?

~~~
Ecco
This one:
[http://opendata.paris.fr/opendata/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?docume...](http://opendata.paris.fr/opendata/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?document_id=96&portlet_id=102)

~~~
julien_c
You should package an app out of that. iTrashcan? :)

------
adorable
Good to see companies sharing great code! Thanks Applidium!

~~~
Ecco
You're welcome! Don't hesitate to submit bug reports or enhancement requests
:-)

------
Terretta
This is fantastic. Opens up all kinds of new ways to use maps when you can
have this much location specific data without cluttering or slowing the UI.

~~~
blauwbilgorgel
There is also Marker Clusterer for this: [http://google-maps-utility-
library-v3.googlecode.com/svn/tru...](http://google-maps-utility-
library-v3.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/markerclusterer/docs/examples.html)

I very much like this fresh solution though, particularly fond of the
animation.

